# vanishing posts



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Is anyone else having this problem? It's not like posts in the reloading form are controversial or anything, and I have had three posts simply vanish this week. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats odd. Has it been just one post or whole topics vanishing? I keep a pretty good eye on the reloading section and haven't noticed anything vanishing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Three posts. One on the thread about the woman having a case blow up, one in the political form, and one on the high fence hunt debate.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounds like a plot by Fedral agents..........just sayin.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I looked in the moderator log and don't see any record of anyone deleting any of your posts.


----------

